# Hi everyone



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from CA


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome A2B!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

welcome, Wow starting with 12 thats a quick start.. Is there a bee club near you ?


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome from Kenosha county WI. You will never get bored with your bees.


----------



## All About Bees (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, but more importantly for us, there is a neighbor that has many years experience. We work together. Would never have attempted so many without his help.


----------

